# My First Mouse Litter!



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, my first surviving one, plus an 'extra' baby I saved from another group after the Mum kept eating her babies.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations  Looks like you have a nice mix of colours in there!

Sarah xxx


----------



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou, I am SO excited! I have no idea what colours they will be, as I am new to all this, but I will hopefully be keeping back several.

Also not sure what colour Dad was, as they were pregnant when they came. This is the colour of Mum though. Champagne banded?


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your new bundle of meecey love :mrgreen: And with such a wide variety of colour!

I'd agree on the champagne banded since the picture is quite dark and I know how that could throw off the colouration dramatically, but I'm no expert. You've got a smattering of darker babies though so dad was probably dark himself. I especially love the one at the forefront of the litter, crawling up the mouse pyramid  They look very strong and healthy.

(Is it possible for mice babies to make you broody? I'm not even sure if I can get my own mice yet and I want some pups of my own! :lol


----------

